# Newbie



## NewbieGrower336 (Aug 22, 2014)

I am very new to growing ...I have posted a pic this is my first time I can post more...I just want to know my plants are indeed female and do they look fine 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2014)

Your plant sure looks like a flowering female, but there is one spot that worries me a bit. I will try to circle it.  Welcome to MP, by the way. Can you get a close up of this area?

View attachment plant.jpg


----------



## NewbieGrower336 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is this the place you circled? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, thank you, that doesn't look quite right, let me bump this thread and get some others vote... Maybe i am just seeing things that aren't correct.

Bump Folks!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 22, 2014)

I see what Rose is seeing... Can you try to get a clearer picture with less glare? Could possibly just be the blur and that be new growth, but it looks boylike on that node,,


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2014)

Those are looking like male flowers to me. where did you get the seed? Has the plant been stressed, it looks nice except I am a little worried about a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 22, 2014)

The OG Kush I am growing has buds that look like that when they first pop. I was wondering too.

Good eye, Rose.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 23, 2014)

You have amazing eye's Rose! I hope it isnt a hermie! green mojo!


----------



## NewbieGrower336 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry so late getting back and I hope it isn't a hermie neither I had a male and got rid of it quick once I noticed it was male 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry, but those are male flowers--absolutely a hernie.  Was this bag seed?


----------



## NewbieGrower336 (Aug 23, 2014)

.dang...but yes it was....it was my 1st time I just wanted to see how it was going to be but thank you for telling me...so there well be no smoke able bud? it's still fun to grow the best plant alive and I will continue


----------



## NewbieGrower336 (Aug 23, 2014)

.so what if I pick then little seeds away or off ?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2014)

Get some seeds and we will help you all the way... some seeds that aren't from a hermie plant. Those seeds will most likely hermie... Get some good genetics from a good seed company.


----------



## NewbieGrower336 (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------

